# speeding up a missed mc naturally?



## Tonks

I am really trying to avoid a D&C at this point, tho I do realize it may end up being necessary if this process goes on too long. 

Do you know any SAFE herbal teas or what not that can speed along the process. I have heard raspberry capsules? 

Thank you, this experience is so painful and just sitting here waiting is creating a lot of anxiety as well.


----------



## madmax

I tried it all sweetie with my missed mc, but my body didn't want to let go. my consultant told me it could take upto 6 weeks!!! I had an erpc for me who has little ones at home it was the best choice physically and emotionally, I could start to grieve and move on. However everyone is different, you must make your own decision. I am back to normal if you can call it that! 6 weeks later. love and :hugs:


----------



## KateC

I'm so sorry! I was in your shoes, too, but nothing I did could speed things up. After about a month of waiting, I decided to get the D&C. It was definitely the best choice for me at the time. 

I really hope that yours happens soon, but I'm sorry to say that, even though I've heard of raspberry leaves, too, I really don't think that it is going to make you miscarry any sooner. My friend tried all the herbal supplements, and she had to wait ages, too. 

Good luck, hon. The waiting really is terrible. Take it day by day, and if it gets to be too much, you can always change your mind and get help. I hope it happens so soon that you don't even have to go there, though.


----------



## Nat0619

Tonks, do you have the option of medical management? I had this for my mmc, had a tablet by mouth one day and then went into hospital the next day to have internal pessaries to dilate my cervix and make my womb contract to push everything out. My body showed no signs of doing anything itself but I wanted to avoid surgery if possible.

Luckily this worked well for me and a follow-up scan 12 days later showed my womb was clear of pregnancy tissue. HPTs went negative that same day and my spotting stopped a couple of days after this scan. It's now been nearly 5 weeks since I had the medical management and I'm now waiting on first AF.

I hope you get sorted soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Jemma1988

I had this problem last week, I went shopping for 2 hours (walking round) and spent about 10 minutes doing sit ups and squats.... seemed to get things moving.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

I was adamant I wanted a D&C cos I needed "closure" on it all but after a really long walk last week (maybe coincidence?) things started to happen natually. I have no idea if there is anything to speed it up, I assume your body will only do it once your hcg levels are on the fall. 

Lots of luck to you hun, it is a terrible time.

xx


----------



## LeeC

So sorry for your loss x.


----------



## ButterflyK

Vitamin c in large doses stops the progesterone and will start your miscarrage. I had a mmc that I decided to go the natural route and 5weeks later still nothing but light spotting, I started vitamin c and 3 days later had the miscarrage


----------



## LoveLost

Firstly let me say I am sorry I know your pain all to well, I chose to wait because I knew my body could do it on it's own. I did moderate exercise which seemed to start things moving. But to be honest this may sound weird to you but I had to tell my body that it was time to let go. It was hard to say the words out loud, but it felt like as soon as i let go, things really started happening. I pray that the process is ok for you. How far along are you??


----------

